# most important self-defense idea



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 5, 2006)

sort of an informal poll:

you're giving a self-defense workshop.  you can guarantee that all students will take home and use, effectively, one - and only one - idea.

what idea do you want them to take home?

let's simplify it and say all the students are adults, relatively able, and untrained.  what one idea is the most important idea for them to take away from the workshop?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

Awareness. They should always be aware of their surroundings and the goings on.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 5, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Awareness. They should always be aware of their surroundings and the goings on.


 
Ditto! That is the single most importand self-defence principal out there - situational awareness.

I'd add: acting on your awareness as well and trusting your instincts regarding what you become aware of.


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep........Awareness...........all the way


.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 5, 2006)

LOL. Well that was easy. That's what I was gonna say too.


----------



## still learning (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello, Another to add to the list of one idea to take home.  "TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS" ... if something does not feel right?  ....react to it...Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

Definitely a good one to add. We have them for a reason, and they're usually not wrong!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 5, 2006)

Like the army drilled into me, stay alert, stay alive.  Awareness is def the most important thing in SD.

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2006)

I too, am going with the majority...Awareness!!!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree that awareness is number one.  A close second, IMO, is mindset i.e. the willingness to act instantly and decisively when it's necessary.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 5, 2006)

I would say the most important thing is that they know that they have the right to exist, the right and responsability to be safe, and that no one has the right to take that away from them. Understanding this simple yet important concept is where self-defense begins, and therefore is the highest priority (if I had to pick one thing) in my opinion.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2006)

Awareness is probaly the most important SD out there knowing your surrounding is a close second.
Terry


----------



## Franc0 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ability - Everyone, regardless of size or shape has the ability to defend themselves effectively. This to me is just as important than awareness. We all have the ability to be aware of their surroundings, and aware of possible dangers and how to avoid them, but how many beleive that there is something they can do. Ability can be a wide spectrum between being able to be aware of a possible situation, to having the ability to do the right thing. From running away and avoiding the situation, to dealing head on with a confrontation. I beleive it is of the utmost importance to instill into the student the confidence in their ability to make the right decision when facing a possible confrontation. Give 'em confidence, and the right decisions come easier. Just my 2 cents.

Franco


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 5, 2006)

Positive mental attitude.  

Awareness is great and useful, but a postive mental attitude with help them for not just times of defense but all the time.


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

Easiest question ever. Awareness.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2006)

Natural awareness.  It is the #1 rule in self-defense.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2006)

Avoidance... which goes along with awarness.  The best defense is not to have to defend yourself in the first place.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 6, 2006)

boy, i wish you mt people could agree on something once in a while.  it's always bicker bicker bicker with you guys.


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

I gotta go with awareness also.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

While I agree that Awareness is among the top five I'd would think that sending them home with the self-confidence that says: "They don't _have to be_ a victim anymore."


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 6, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> While I agree that Awareness is among the top five I'd would think that sending them home with the self-confidence that says: "They don't _have to be_ a victim anymore."



Good segue ... I think Awareness involves education and the fostering of self-esteem, amongst other things.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 1, 2006)

Since awareness has been overwhelmingly voted on, I will skip to number two on my list:

The key to self-defense is IVR:  

*I*mmediate
*V*iolent 
*R*esponse

Don't get grabbed... but if you do, keep on fighing!

My two cents


----------



## Kensai (Jun 2, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Awareness. They should always be aware of their surroundings and the goings on.


 

^^^^^^ Yep. Potentially saved my partner and I the other day.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2006)

Let me add to the Awareness vote...


----------



## monkey (Jun 2, 2006)

I will add stike Hard-fast & true,Dont think or try to remember a techniquice.If you try you will delay responce.Empty the mind-Strike & let it flow like a baby rattler.It stikes true & fast & keeps dumping venom.Were as an elder strikes & recoils for the next.So in short.Hit-hit hard,fast & true.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 2, 2006)

Awareness is probably number one.

Number two is the concept that you *can* do something. 

Most of the techniques taught in a Self-defence course are based on this idea... they are giving options.  Will you remember the exact technique under pressure, 2 years after learning it?  Probably not.  But exploration of a few of the possibilities reminds you that you can do *something* rather than simply being a compliant victim.  Your choices can determine the outcome of the encounter (for good or bad).


----------



## pstarr (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree. Awareness!

     :mp5:


----------



## Explorer (Jun 5, 2006)

The only thing is ... AWARENESS ... and willingness to act decisively.  After that ... nothing ... except running away, kicking, punching, grappling, head butting, biting, stabbing and shooting.  I think that should do it ... oh yeah, situational awareness.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

Know your surrounding and trust your instinct.  They go hand and hand. You cannot do one effectively without the other.  Self Value is what makes the other two happen.  If someone has no self value, then telling them the other two is a moot point.


----------

